# is st.jean a canadian forces base?



## matt45 (5 Mar 2005)

i was wondering if st.jean was a military base. i searched adn nothing came up 

so if your know what it is plz tell me.


matt45


----------



## Inch (5 Mar 2005)

It's not a base, it's an ASU (Area Support Unit) and it's a lodger unit of CFB Montreal.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Mar 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> It's not a base, it's an ASU (Area Support Unit) and it's a lodger unit of CFB Montreal.



It was actualy its own wing when i went to recruit school in 93 but has since changed to a satelite site of CFB Montreal.


----------



## matt45 (12 Mar 2005)

ok thnkas guys


----------



## Jungle (12 Mar 2005)

Actually, it'a now called "St-Jean Garrison", part of CFB Montréal.


----------



## Chief Clerk (13 Mar 2005)

On the topic of St Jean - who thinks we should deep six this god forsaken dump and go back to the way it was (Chilliwack for Officers and GOOD OLD Cornwallis for Recruits)?  I know some of you would say - weve got to move into the future - but when the future looks like St Jean we are in a world of hurt!  Deep Six It and go back to REAL basic training in a REAL training atmosphere!  This is the only place I know of where people are continuously sick because of the stinking air in the bldg, people do PT in the Bldg - heaven forbid they get outside a walk from class to class - this place REALLY sucks for all concerned!  God when is this place gonna just go AWAY!  Want good recruits?  Send them to a good place vice St Jean - I pitty the poor instructors who have to live and work in this place!  Politics killed Cornwallis and Chilliwack!


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (25 Mar 2005)

St-Jean-sur-Richelieu is quite a military city. It has the ASU St-Jean which is part of the CFB Montréal, and the old _Collège militaire royal de St-Jean _ is still used by the Canadian Forces (now under the name Collège Fort St-Jean). Even though their is a lot of military personnel that still work and study at Fort St-Jean, civilians have a better access to it then we do. During my Lieutenant Qualification Course that I just finished with RCIS(E), we should have had access to the Officers' Mess of the campus, however, civilans had always rented it, and therefore, all the snotties of the RMC and the CIC officers had to go to the NCO's mess (les Forges). During the whole course, we only had access to the officers' mess on two occassions - during our course mess dinner (and their was a weeding reception at the same time), and after the graduation parade at 1600 hours the next day. 

Good day!


----------



## Armageddon (26 Mar 2005)

I would have killed for the chance to do basic in Chilliwack, I missed the chance by a couple of years.  I am from langley though and know exactly what CFB Chilliwack is like.  It is the ideal spot for any and all training, heaven forbid that we learn how to do mountain climbing on actual mountains.  Not to meantion the whole rucksack thing would have been moreeffective on somewhere with actual terrain features, like hills/rivers, compared to that hole Farnham.  Once again, just my 2 cents.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Mar 2005)

Chief Clerk said:
			
		

> On the topic of St Jean - who thinks we should deep six this god forsaken dump and go back to the way it was (Chilliwack for Officers and GOOD OLD Cornwallis for Recruits)?   I know some of you would say - weve got to move into the future - but when the future looks like St Jean we are in a world of hurt!   Deep Six It and go back to REAL basic training in a REAL training atmosphere!   This is the only place I know of where people are continuously sick because of the stinking air in the bldg, people do PT in the Bldg - heaven forbid they get outside a walk from class to class - this place REALLY sucks for all concerned!   God when is this place gonna just go AWAY!   Want good recruits?   Send them to a good place vice St Jean - I pitty the poor instructors who have to live and work in this place!   Politics killed Cornwallis and Chilliwack!



As much as i agree with your asessement, you need to let got of Cornwalis and move on.  It's dead.  Why not concentrate on how we can improve current recruit training at CFLRS, i think that would be more productive.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (26 Mar 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> As much as i agree with your asessement, you need to let got of Cornwalis and move on.   It's dead.   Why not concentrate on how we can improve current recruit training at CFLRS, i think that would be more productive.



That is the mature thing to do I believe. It's nice to remember the past (I am studying history) however, we do have to think of the future, and how not to repeat the errors of the past.


----------



## Loadmaster (26 Mar 2005)

matt45 said:
			
		

> i was wondering if st.jean was a military base. i searched adn nothing came up
> 
> so if your know what it is plz tell me.
> 
> ...





Try this.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/site/index_e.asp


----------



## Gill557 (24 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> As much as i agree with your asessement, you need to let got of Cornwalis and move on.   It's dead.   Why not concentrate on how we can improve current recruit training at CFLRS, i think that would be more productive.



Yeah that's true, but why an oversized appartment building?  It's a long ass climb going up the stairs with a rucksack on, I live on the 11th floor what do you want.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2005)

ctjj.stevenson said:
			
		

> St-Jean-sur-Richelieu is quite a military city. It has the ASU St-Jean which is part of the CFB MontrÃƒÆ’©al, and the old _CollÃƒÆ’ ¨ge militaire royal de St-Jean _ is still used by the Canadian Forces (now under the name CollÃƒÆ’ ¨ge Fort St-Jean). Even though their is a lot of military personnel that still work and study at Fort St-Jean, civilians have a better access to it then we do.



And before that it was the Home Station for A Sqn RCD.   The RCD were Stood Up in La Citadel in Quebec in 1883.   Later they moved to St. Jean (A Sqn) and Stanley Barracks (RHQ) in Toronto, with B Sqn in Winnipeg (later moved to Toronto also).


----------



## karl28 (24 Apr 2005)

I was just wondering why cant the CF use some wheres like CFB Pettawa or CFB Gagetown  they both have large training areas with different terrains?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2005)

karl28 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering why cant the CF use some wheres like CFB Pettawa or CFB Gagetown   they both have large training areas with different terrains?



Petawawa, really doesn't have that large a training Area.   Even Gagetown, which is the Largest Training Area in the British Commonwealth (because Suffield is not all Training Area) is so [edit] heavily [edit] booked that there would be problems adding more to their plate.   Same goes for Petawawa, Valcartier, Wainwright, Shilo and Suffield.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Apr 2005)

G-Man said:
			
		

> Yeah that's true, but why an oversized appartment building?   It's a long ass climb going up the stairs with a rucksack on, I live on the 11th floor what do you want.



I went trough st-jean in 93 , lived on the tenth floor.........

if its sympathy you want, you'll find it between shit and syphilis in the dictionary


----------



## Gill557 (25 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I went trough st-jean in 93 , lived on the tenth floor.........
> 
> if its sympathy you want, you'll find it between crap and syphilis in the dictionary



Who the hell asked for sympathy? I just said it was a pain in the ass.  Its a great leg workout anyway.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Apr 2005)

Sorry, i forgot to put a  ;D at the end.......


----------



## andpro (13 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> As much as i agree with your asessement, you need to let got of Cornwalis and move on.   It's dead.   Why not concentrate on how we can improve current recruit training at CFLRS, i think that would be more productive.



Not only is it dead I am pretty sure it is not owned by DND anymore. If DND did own it, they would have to put a crap-load of money into it. Not worth it all.


----------



## FredDaHead (18 Jun 2005)

Another question regarding St Jean... why the hell is it called "USS St Jean" and "USS Montreal" in some forms? Shouldn't it be CFB Montreal or something similar?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2005)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Another question regarding St Jean... why the hell is it called "USS St Jean" and "USS Montreal" in some forms? Shouldn't it be CFB Montreal or something similar?



Its the french version of "ASU"

Just like Chilliwack is refered to as ASU Chilliwack

Stands for "Unitee de Support de Secteur"


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2005)

That is just to confuse our American friends.  They may land up looking for a ship in lieu of a Base, with water being the largest ingredient missing.


----------



## FredDaHead (18 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Its the french version of "ASU"
> 
> Just like Chilliwack is refered to as ASU Chilliwack
> 
> Stands for "Unitee de Support de Secteur"



Ooooh, now I feel dumb. Even more than I did five minutes ago.

George, that's a good idea... Maybe the Americans are as dumb as I feel right now, eh?


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (5 Jul 2005)

ctjj.stevenson said:
			
		

> St-Jean-sur-Richelieu is quite a military city. It has the ASU St-Jean which is part of the CFB Montréal, and the old _Collège militaire royal de St-Jean _ is still used by the Canadian Forces (now under the name Collège Fort St-Jean). Even though their is a lot of military personnel that still work and study at Fort St-Jean, civilians have a better access to it then we do. During my Lieutenant Qualification Course that I just finished with RCIS(E), we should have had access to the Officers' Mess of the campus, however, civilans had always rented it, and therefore, all the snotties of the RMC and the CIC officers had to go to the NCO's mess (les Forges). During the whole course, we only had access to the officers' mess on two occassions - during our course mess dinner (and their was a weeding reception at the same time), and after the graduation parade at 1600 hours the next day.
> 
> Good day!



Get used to it.....now that NPF has control of stuff like this, it's out of the military's hands.  I understand how frustrating it can be at times, but it is now a way of life......so instead of blaming civvies, rmc/cic cadets, was there anything proactive you did about the situation.....or just sit back and complain?


----------



## IceBlue (24 Jul 2005)

andpro said:
			
		

> Not only is it dead I am pretty sure it is not owned by DND anymore. If DND did own it, they would have to put a crap-load of money into it. Not worth it all.



Cornwallis is still owned by DND, they have the peace keeping center there. as well the Navy Cadets use it during the summer for training.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jul 2005)

IceBlue said:
			
		

> Cornwallis is still owned by DND, they have the peace keeping center there. as well the Navy Cadets use it during the summer for training.



The Pearson Peacekeeping Centre is not owned nor operated by DND or the CF.


----------



## IceBlue (24 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The Pearson Peacekeeping Centre is not owned nor operated by DND or the CF.




not sure on that one it could be my mistake, but the Cadets do still train there


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jul 2005)

IceBlue said:
			
		

> not sure on that one it could be my mistake, but the Cadets do still train there



We are both, sort of, right.

The Centre is funded by the Government of Canada through the Department of National Defence (DND), Foreign Affairs Canada (FAC) and the Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA).

http://www.peaceoperations.org/en/home.asp


----------



## IceBlue (25 Jul 2005)

Gee I guess i learned something.... that is interesting


----------



## brad16 (27 Aug 2005)

no its a ASU


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2005)

brad16 said:
			
		

> no its a ASU



Guess for your first post you didnt bother to read the thread...........post number one...WELL DONE !!!  :



> Quote from: Frederik G on June 18, 2005, 10:57:13
> Another question regarding St Jean... why the hell is it called "USS St Jean" and "USS Montreal" in some forms? Shouldn't it be CFB Montreal or something similar?





> Its the french version of "ASU"
> 
> Just like Chilliwack is refered to as ASU Chilliwack
> 
> Stands for "Unitee de Support de Secteur"


----------

